# Yamaha acoustic info?



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

I was wondering If any one has any Knowledge about the value of a Yamaha FG 375sII Acoustic. I purchased it in 1980 and I'm looking to trade it in on a new Taylor. The guitar has a very rich tone and it's in pretty good shape. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shortstrings (Oct 20, 2008)

*FG 375s II*

Greetings
I sold these things new in the 80's. Great guitars for the money. The Yamaha FG shape is unique to yamaha and works well. The S" denotes solid a top. 
I would suspect a dealer will give you about 200 bucks for it. I would keep it as a second/campfire/ let your friends play it type guitar. Dealers usually want to pay wholesale for trades or 25% less of what they can sell it for. You could never replace it for what they will give you for it. 

NOte that going to a Taylor you will be going from a narrow thick neck to a wide 1 3/4" thin neck. Great for fingerpicking a little tougher for chording.

Good luck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd just keep it. I have a mid 80's 450 SA that I love. I don't need anything else.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd hang onto it. You never know when you might need to take it to camp!!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yamaha archives say it retailed for $375.oo so go from there I guess. The red labels are very popular nowadays so you could probably get more from a private sale...actually you always get more from a private sale than shops will give you. FG red labels are all over the place here and from what I gather not rare in North America so if you ever decide to get another it shouldn`t be hard.


----------

